# Lucy Slatey Grey Found In Nt



## Stuart (Jun 16, 2017)

Unfortunately I am stuck on my phone and cant link pics but check out this public BookFace post of a pretty unique Slatey Grey found in the NT yesterday.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10154664640378240&id=7148943239


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 16, 2017)

What a beauty, thanks for sharing. 
Thanks also for thinking of us non Facebook users


----------



## Stuart (Jun 16, 2017)

All good. As soon as I am back at a PC, Ill upload the photos


----------



## Stuart (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## vampstorso (Jun 16, 2017)

Hopefully the Facebook comment didn't sound sarcastic, I truly meant thanks


----------



## Wally (Jun 17, 2017)

Aint that something.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jun 17, 2017)

Amazing animal


----------



## eipper (Jun 17, 2017)

there was an adult found in 2014 too


----------

